# Lake Tahoe



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Rent a condo. You can find online sites like VRBO.com, Craigslist etc


----------



## nyj (Oct 31, 2015)

Location recommendations? Not sure how big the area is/how close most places are to the lifts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Area of Tahoe is huge. Try a cool little site that started up last week called Google maps. I hear they even have ski lifts mapped out on it...


----------



## nyj (Oct 31, 2015)

Argo said:


> Area of Tahoe is huge. Try a cool little site that started up last week called Google maps. I hear they even have ski lifts mapped out on it...


I use to be a dickhead, too. Then I grew up.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You are the dickhead, go research your own damm self. With an attitude like yours, who the hell will help you?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

nyj said:


> I use to be a dickhead, too. Then I grew up.


Really? You sound like an entitled teenager or early twenties helpless person to me. How the fuck do you ask such a general question about an area that has 4 plus distinct different areas to narrow a search down to before you even try to narrow down a housing search....


----------



## nyj (Oct 31, 2015)

Are you really that ignorant or is it just your Halloween get-up?

There are multiple lodging companies offering resort stays, followed by multiple other lodging companies offering condos. I don't know the area, and searching is a tedious task when you can come to a forum and ask for personal recommendations. That is what a forum is for, no?

So, go back to playing your Xbox.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Where's chomps at? He'll tell you what a forum is


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

nyj said:


> Are you really that ignorant or is it just your Halloween get-up?
> 
> There are multiple lodging companies offering resort stays, followed by multiple other lodging companies offering condos. I don't know the area, and searching is a tedious task when you can come to a forum and ask for personal recommendations. That is what a forum is for, no?
> 
> So, go back to playing your Xbox.


Ignorant? That's one of the more knowledgeable dudes on here.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Rent a condo. You can find online sites like VRBO.com, Craigslist etc


I checked out this site this guy mentioned, VRBO - The Most Popular Vacation Rental Site in the US

within minutes, I found some that are right by the lifts....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> Where's chomps at? He'll tell you what a forum is


 Never fear dear lady,..! _I got's 'dis!!!_ :dry:



nyj said:


> Are you really that ignorant or is it just your Halloween get-up?
> 
> There are multiple lodging companies offering resort stays, followed by multiple other lodging companies offering condos. I don't know the area, and *searching is a tedious task when you can come to a forum and ask for personal recommendations. That is what a forum is for, no?*
> 
> So, go back to playing your Xbox.


_…uhmmn, nnn*NO!!*_ Not when you show up and start right in insulting the very longtime members who's experience, knowledge, and expertise you're asking them to take time out of their day to "give" you!! 

I've never ridden at Tahoe! I've gambled there about 25 years ago but never been to any of the resorts. Even so, I know there are at least 3-4 MAJOR resorts in the Tahoe area!!

What you asked here is akin to me asking,… "Hey folks,..! I'm traveling to Europe next month. What should I see while I'm there???"  :facepalm1:

You're right! Research is tedious! A shitty, entitled, self aggrandized attitude here is _NOT_ the way to go! Especially when you're hoping someone here will do all your work for you!!



Snow Hound said:


> Ignorant? That's one of the more knowledgeable dudes on here.



Hell,… Argo, his wife, and son have _probably_ ridden more different resorts accross the US, Canada and Europe than 98% of the members here!!

Homie just f$#@d himself in the ass _BIGTIME_ going straight to indignant and asinine when told to "lookit up!!" :laugh: :facepalm1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> *I checked out this site this guy mentioned,* VRBO - The Most Popular Vacation Rental Site in the US
> 
> within minutes, I found some that are right by the lifts....


Yeah,..? But you know,.. that "Tan's" _crazy_ Daisy!! You can't always trust his recommendations!!!  lol!! 

 Yup, bet it took less than 5 minutes,..! Right? :shrug:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,..? But you know,.. that "Tan's" _crazy_ Daisy!! You can't always trust his recommendations!!!  lol!!
> 
> Yup, bet it took less than 5 minutes,..! Right? :shrug:


it took less than 5 minutes to type in the name of the site

... then type in Lake Tahoe

...then click a region of Lake Tahoe....

and change the min of guests....

so much more efficient than bickering on the interwebz


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I've only ridden 5 of the resorts in the lake Tahoe area. 6 if you want to count boreal but I wouldn't. ..


Seriously. You need to pick a region of Lake Tahoe First. Well actually first quick acting like an entitled bitchof a teenager.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Yikes tough crowd!:eyetwitch2: Stay in north tahoe for a better nightlife, stay in south tahoe for better snowboarding (IMO) Kirkwood is where its at!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Yikes tough crowd!:eyetwitch2: Stay in north tahoe for a better nightlife, stay in south tahoe for better snowboarding (IMO) Kirkwood is where its at!


Seriously! The youth of today needs way more coddling, and this forum really sucks at it!


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Seriously! The youth of today needs way more coddling, and this forum really sucks at it!


:rotfl: this is true


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Seriously! The youth of today needs way more coddling, and this forum really sucks at it!


But I bet this forum is great at cuddling...


----------



## nyj (Oct 31, 2015)

16gkid said:


> Yikes tough crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out Heavenly in South Lake Tahoe, it's right next to multiple casinos. Lake Tahoe Ski Resorts | Heavenly | SkiHeavenly.com

And I don't know where 16gkid is getting his information, but I always thought that South Lake had the better nightlife?

However, if you want to be surrounded by multiple resorts, the North side of the lake is where you'll want to be. Northstar, Sugar Bowl, Alpine, Squaw, and Boreal are a quick trip away from one another.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

sevenstarsfall said:


> And I don't know where 16gkid is getting his information, but I always thought that South Lake had the better nightlife?


I had the same reaction when I read this...not sure where he is getting his info. I've only been to Tahoe twice, but the North Lake area is definitely more family friendly and South Lake area has more of the casinos / bars / STDs.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It takes 45 min to drive from the north side to the south side. If you have rental cars it doesn't matter where you stay. Plus your not going to want to ride the same resort every day. If you want the lazy way, get a place next to heavenly and stay there the whole time. Do yourself a favor and figure out what resorts you want to ride. (Squaw, Kirkwood, Alpine, North Star) If you look on a map, you will see where they are located. You may also notice where the larger city areas are. What's more important, hanging in the casinos or shredding all day? You don't go to Tahoe to score bitches at the clubs.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> I had the same reaction when I read this...not sure where he is getting his info. I've only been to Tahoe twice, but the North Lake area is definitely more family friendly and South Lake area has more of the casinos / bars / STDs.


I don't have too much experience with the STDs portion of South Tahoe but yes, it has the better nightlife (if that's what you want to call it). Heavenly Village is active at night, with bars and restaurants. I also think they have a club on some nights?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha...happy to hear you didn't return from Tahoe with the "gift that keeps on giving". My original comment was a poor attempt at adding some humor to this thread. I agree with Ridinbend though -- figure out the resorts you want to ride and make sure you have your priorities sorted out. 

For the OP, here is a site I found that may give you some info around the nightlife: Nightlife | Tahoe South


----------

